# Thoughts on a Blazer hull with F40/30



## Wood_Duck (Jul 13, 2015)

My current 1546 Lowe Roughneck has been good to me but I find myself hauling more people with me and with 3 larger adults it cannot get on plane. It's right on the edge but just not quite there. My other big issue is with 3-4 people the boat is crazy cramped, even without gear and id like to have some room to move around. I'm considering a new 1656 flat bottom tunnel hull in .080" with just small front deck(just enough for battery/life jacket storage, and pods. Then reuse my Yamaha F40/30 and trailer. Looking for experience on if the additional water displacement would allow acceptable performance with gear/3 people. I'd like flooring but may sacrifice it for weight saving and will also be going from 24v to 12v to ditch a battery. Any thoughts?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a G3 1656 CCJ with 60/40J. It's rigged out pretty heavy with decks, 3 batteries, 24V TM, 3 bank charger. It is a dog with 3 grown men in it. Open floor plan hull with less weight might not be that bad.


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 14, 2015)

Maybe take fewer people :mrgreen: 

Don't mean to be flip or rude but it must be really hard to fish with 4 people in the boat no matter how you are fishing. I'm not used to having to deal with more than one other person but unless you're fishing from a pontoon, thatsa lotta people.


----------



## Wood_Duck (Jul 14, 2015)

bobberboy said:


> Maybe take fewer people :mrgreen:
> 
> Don't mean to be flip or rude but it must be really hard to fish with 4 people in the boat no matter how you are fishing. I'm not used to having to deal with more than one other person but unless you're fishing from a pontoon, thatsa lotta people.



When it's 3 people it's almost always catfishing in which case it's not quite so active. But it is a pain getting around the boat.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 14, 2015)

15' is just going to be too small for 3 IMHO and you'll need more power for a larger hull. I'll catfish off my 1748 with three total and it's a pretty good time. I never liked it when it was still a 14' hull.


----------



## Wood_Duck (Jul 15, 2015)

Had a long conversation with Blazer boats today and a few dealers. Going to be a 1748 or 1752 Super sport, just not sure which yet


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2015)

Wood_Duck said:


> Had a long conversation with Blazer boats today and a few dealers. Going to be a 1748 or 1752 Super sport, just not sure which yet



Very cool! looking forward to the end result!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 16, 2015)

Ditto. On mine I have to get up to hand the guy in back something. It's really nice to never worry about where the other guy's rod tip is.

What are you going to power it with?


----------



## Wood_Duck (Jul 17, 2015)

Ranchero50 said:


> Ditto. On mine I have to get up to hand the guy in back something. It's really nice to never worry about where the other guy's rod tip is.
> 
> What are you going to power it with?



I'm using my Yamaha F40/30. I was told either will do well but the 52" may be 1-2mph slower but I'd sure love to have the extra width


----------



## hotshotinn (Jul 17, 2015)

i has the 40/30 yamaha ona 1648 alumacraft and has been looking at a .80 Blazer 1652.Them 40/30 yamahas are good motors and will be running mine on a 1652 once I change


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 17, 2015)

Wood_Duck said:


> Ranchero50 said:
> 
> 
> > Ditto. On mine I have to get up to hand the guy in back something. It's really nice to never worry about where the other guy's rod tip is.
> ...



Cool, I'd go with the 52 if you can. A 1748 starts to feel like a canoe if enough people are moving around.


----------



## redrum (Jul 26, 2015)

Wood_Duck said:


> Had a long conversation with Blazer boats today and a few dealers. Going to be a 1748 or 1752 Super sport, just not sure which yet



Is the exterior rake look the only difference between the base model and the sport? I'm curious to see what secret sauce they put into the hull of these flat bottom boats that make it so fast. :-k 

In an effort to do my own research. In this https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=24138 thread the blazer sport and SS are the same below the water line.


----------



## archery68 (Sep 15, 2015)

I have new blazer ss 18/52 I run it mostly on the current river here in southern Missouri. We have 40hp restriction on part of the river I run on mostly so I run a mercury 40 jet. This is third jet boat I have owned but first 18 ft. Took it out first time a couple of weeks ago and just me minus trolling motor and battery it hit 32 mph downstream and 28.5 upstream. That is plenty fast for the river. Had the family in it last sat and did not gps it but gets up on plane quick and rides great. Very pleased with my setup. Blazer boats are made very close to where I live and has become the most popular boat on the local rivers. Seem very well constructed and can be ordered in just about any layout you can imagine. Our boat shops here can fabricate them however u want. Mine has rear deck over starter battery and gas tank. Two rear live wells under rear seat. Extended front deck and two places forward for seats when family is with me. It's got tons of open space. I choose tiller for the room and quick turning to miss crap in the river. Some people say tiller boats have to much weight in the rear and won't get on plane. Mine will get on plane. Boat guy said 18ft will give more weight forward and will help get up on plane, makes sense and works for me. Boat place I got mine has been in business for 50 years, they know what they are doing in my opinion. So Blazer boats are top notch in my opinion.


----------

